# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Gleeber

## golach

have a good day Gleeber, it was nice meeting you at last

----------


## Mr P Cannop

happy birthday my good friend

----------


## Moira

Many Happy Returns.  Hope you had a great day. x

----------


## sassylass

Happy belated birthday to a nice man.

----------

